# Future Weapons - Israeli special



## Ravage (Mar 21, 2008)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DY7r45D1mjk"]YouTube - Future Weapons from Israel Part 1/2[/ame]

Don't you just love the Israelis


----------



## HeloMedic1171 (Mar 24, 2008)

neat toys


----------



## RackMaster (Mar 24, 2008)

HeloMedic1171 said:


> neat toys



 The weapons are "neat" as well.


----------



## The91Bravo (Mar 24, 2008)

gdamadg said:


> The weapons are "neat" as well.



You beat me to it :doh: lmao!!!


----------



## Frisco (Mar 24, 2008)

KITTY CORNER SHOT~!!! HA HA HA  that's great stuff..


----------

